
Why is VC such a terrible customer experience? - maxniederhofer
https://maxniederhofer.com/why-is-vc-such-a-terrible-customer-experience-1cb54b455a0#.ss82q54si
======
pussypusspuss
The author fails to mention the expansion of the VC acronym.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Since when does VC need to be expanded here?

~~~
lokedhs
On this site, the expansions "Version Control" and "Venture Capital" are both
equally likely.

I had to go to the article to find out what was being referred to, which
suggests that the acronym should have been explained.

